# My flock :)



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope you all don't mind me showing off my feathered kids.

Foghorn, the most photogenic cockatiel I've ever met (but he's a jerk):









Pollo, very sweet, but not so photogenic:









Tweety (the budgie), also a jerk, and Taz (the parrotlet):









Taz:


















Dizzy:









Sweetpea and her sister:









and Pip (pied) and Squeak (blue):









Thanks for letting me show off!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Absolutely stunning birds! Thanks for sharing! (I really need to take more pix of my brats, heh)


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are all gorgeous! I really enjoyed the pics


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow they are all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## SoraRyuuzaki (Jul 16, 2012)

So pretty <333


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I love that you named one of them Pollo! LOL!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous Taz is really sweet.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone  We love the birds!




bjknight93 said:


> I love that you named one of them Pollo! LOL!


It was actually my fiance's idea, but I thought naming her "chicken" but not was pretty funny. Of course, Foghorn was also his idea. I'm not so fond of that one, but I just don't say anything  He is pretty loud, though, so I guess it fits!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

They are all so beautiful  thanks for sharing them, such lovely pictures


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Such Lovely birds


----------



## TabbyTheCat (Jul 15, 2012)

Your flock is beautiful! I love Tweety's colors. Is Tweety an American budgie or an English budgie?


----------



## clairebarcelona (Jul 18, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

TabbyTheCat said:


> Your flock is beautiful! I love Tweety's colors. Is Tweety an American budgie or an English budgie?


I am pretty sure he is American. I don't think he is big enough to be English, but I have never really done much research about the differences, other than size. He is an intriguing rainbow of colors  I have never been able to figure out what to call him, but his colors are very vivid.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so gorgeous


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Super cute! I have always been intrigued by Parrotlets. Are they tame and silly?


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

papresq said:


> Super cute! I have always been intrigued by Parrotlets. Are they tame and silly?


Most of mine are pretty tame, two are very tame and silly, but they like to bite. Mine have never drawn blood, but if they don't feel like being messed with they tend to be nippy. They are also tend to be cage territorial. Other than that, they are awesome little birds and I love them and their big attitudes


----------

